
Ask HN: How long do you wait for a great candidate? - killjoywashere
Hiring for a fairly senior position, but the best option candidate keeps asking for more time to consider the offer. I have a few candidates in the wings that are reasonable but not ideal replacements. How long do you wait?
======
davismwfl
Depends somewhat on how long you've been looking to fill the position and the
position speciality itself. But my general rule for most software positions is
anything over a couple of weeks waiting for a senior candidate to make a
decision and I'd tell them we will have to rescind the offer and move on (jr
candidates is a week for me generally but there are exceptions). I also offer
fair salaries from the start and don't play any games trying to negotiate, if
the candidate says they want X more, I'll see if it fits and if so give it to
them, if not I won't. I generally don't have that problem often though because
I start with a strong offer within our limits.

If you know you offered a low salary for the experience candidate then first,
shame on you, second fix it and see if that resolves it but be careful not to
make it all about money. A fair salary with fair benefits in a good
environment will beat a slightly higher salary that has a blah working
environment. And senior candidates can tell from interviews which is which.

Easiest thing to do is reach out and just ask what is it that is hanging you
up on making a decision. Be up front and see what they say, maybe they were
waiting for an offer that promised them a magic amount of money, which doesn't
even mean it is that different than your offer, but maybe it checks some goal
box for them. Or maybe they are waiting to see if a special company accepted
them, usually you have to figure that out by reading between the lines as most
people won't be direct and say that. Don't do this via email or IM, get the
person on the phone or video call and just have a talk.

As a counter to my argument, some friends that hire at other companies will
not put a defined limit but they make every offer contingent on the position
still being open. So essentially if they make you an offer this week and you
take 3 weeks to respond they may have filled it and so no longer have a
position for you. But they don't push you to make a decision. I don't
personally like this method, but it can be efficient.

~~~
killjoywashere
Thanks. Your post actually helped a great deal.

------
blacksqr
Is this for a programming position, or senior management? If the former, tell
the best option candidate that the door will always be open for them, then
hire one of the runners-up.

------
jppope
bump the compensation up $30K - $50K ... should fix your problem.

